# Christina Aguilara - Candyman



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Feb 28, 2007)

Have any of you seen her new video?

I really like the video...

I wish i had her legs. I have stupid short legs.. (thanks dad!) 

Candyman


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Feb 28, 2007)

Yup seen it already..... im really liking her style of music right now.. so upbeat.. like happy music... lol


----------



## Beauty Mark (Feb 28, 2007)

I love the career path that Christina has taken.


----------



## ..kels* (Feb 28, 2007)

ooh i love the song but i had no idea she made a video for it. very cute! thanks for posting.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Feb 28, 2007)

aw i like this one
she is so freaking gorgeous!


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Mar 1, 2007)

I read that she's pregnant...truth?


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 1, 2007)

this is too cute, i love the choreography


----------



## summer6310 (Mar 1, 2007)

Look at Christina, and look at Britney, what happened...

sigh, u have to be fully responsible for ur own choices. Christina is def a smart girl. LOVE her


----------



## mzreyes (Mar 1, 2007)

theres a video?!!!?!?!?! jfjklajfklfas!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BaDaSs llTiNall (Mar 1, 2007)

AH she is too cute. i love her!


----------



## Kimberleigh (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *BaDaSs llTiNall* 

 
_AH she is too cute. i love her!_

 
This the the 100% reason why I have a "girl crush" on her.


----------



## Moppit (Mar 1, 2007)

I saw her on a daytime talk show a couple of weeks ago and she did performed Candyman and that prompted me to go out and buy Back to Basics.  I just love that song too, makes me want to get up and dance.


----------



## sharyn (Mar 1, 2007)

She is just soooo damn gorgeous and has such great style... shes unlike any other female artist right now. Love her


----------



## MiCHiE (Mar 1, 2007)

"Back To Basics" is wonderful.


----------



## kaliraksha (Mar 2, 2007)

oh you guys just for reminiscence sake

genie in a bottle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-V_SZJra7U


----------



## glamdoll (Mar 2, 2007)

I cant believe that bak in the day britney out sold her big time,
and now christina is doing really good while britney is just not getting it together..

I love the style she has right now..its very 20's and her music is
very jazz oriented


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I cant believe that bak in the day britney out sold her big time,
and now christina is doing really good while britney is just not getting it together..

I love the style she has right now..its very 20's and her music is
very jazz oriented_

 

I was thinking about that earlier, Britney used to be the queen of pop,Now she cant even keep herself in rehab.

I really like the style that Christina has been sporting lately. she pulls it off extremely well. . Looking at her, I cant believe shes only 5 foot 1 !


----------



## Raerae (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 

 
_oh you guys just for reminiscence sake

genie in a bottle

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y-V_SZJra7U_

 
Haha she hates that song lol...

I still remember when that came out, i was like 17 LOL...  

I'm a genie in a bottle!  Gotta rub me the right way!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Raerae* 

 
_Haha she hates that song lol...

I still remember when that came out, i was like 17 LOL...  

I'm a genie in a bottle!  Gotta rub me the right way!_

 
haha her rolling around in the sand..


----------



## Beauty Mark (Mar 2, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *glamdoll* 

 
_I cant believe that bak in the day britney out sold her big time,
and now christina is doing really good while britney is just not getting it together..

I love the style she has right now..its very 20's and her music is
very jazz oriented_

 
It's hard to believe it, but Christina has more vocal talent than Britney. I always figured if one of them were to thrive in the music industry, Christina would, based on that alone.

Christina also seems smarter and has herself together more. I don't know how she did, but besides the first album, she's had more control over her music.


----------



## Pink_minx (Mar 3, 2007)

nice video I cant wait to see her next saturday!


----------

